# Case IH 140 Maxxum good? Bad?



## NewHay (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello
Anyone own or worked on a 2004 Case IH 140 Maxxum?
My experience has been with Green. Im thinking of buying this tractor. Has 1800hrs w/loader. Pins on loader and front axle are tight. My concern/not being familiar, are the trans/hyd's systems and reliability. Interior seams abused and the exterior is faded but ok and there are no leaks showing. It was made in the UK.
With whats given does $45K sound right?
Thanks
Ed


----------

